# Stoner Fury update



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Found a lender who will finance my Fury. If anyone is looking to finance a Fury before they get into the NADA system, it is possible without hassle as long as you are putting a minimum 10% down. Now to the boat, here are the specs:
-black hull and console with tan deck and black webbing
-mercury 250 proxs torque master
-burn bar
-bubble console with livewell!
-fully flush hatches
-7' front deck with anchor locker and round hatch, pedestal mount in between
-extended rear deck with 4 hatches
-seat over back livewell with removable backrest with integrated armrests
-infinity blue tooth stereo, 1000w amp and 4 6.5 speakers
-garmin 840xs w/downvu ducer and vision card
-80lb I pilot with QD mount
-avenir sport seats with swivel and slide
-merc monitor level 1 and smartcraft tach
-bobs jack plate and merc steering
-bravo 1 pro
-2 aluminum rod holders at each corner

8-9 weeks and I've give yall a full review with pics


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds awesome cant wat to see it! Congrats!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw one in the land cut last week. Pretty sweet looking boat!


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

That was Clint Smith in his


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

They had a boat load.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

That would Def be clint. He CaptClint on here. It was about 2 weeks ago when myself, wife, SIL and son went out with him


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

With all of us, 2 65qt yetis, gear and full live well we we re running [email protected] 5400 rpms with his guide prop, think it's a 22 bravo


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

You probably saw me in my 23 shoalwater. We went up to the cabin to work on the generator.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting closer everyday! I've decided to add lumitec newts in all hatches and live wells and lumitec seablaze3's on the transom. Spent about 2 hours with Adam yesterday discussing the build process. He has many years of repair and build experience working with his dad, he explained why he uses what glass, where and why. I love haynies, SS, transport etc, but unless you drive to their manufacturing facilities you don't get the full experience like talking with the man who literally built every inch by his own hand. The real test will be the service and rigging after the sale by Texas A Watercraft and Marine. Granted, any motor work will go to Chris's.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw it today. I just bought the one he had done I will be rigging it my self.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Paragod, what are you rigging it with and do you have any solutions to stiffen up those fenders on coastline's trailer?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Dropped of my smart battery lithium sb75's and charger yesterday. Adam said the glass will be done today and get coated tomorrow so it should be in the rigging shop by Saturday


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Good looking rig. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I like that console.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

It will have a cushion on the livewell lid and the front of the console. There is a ton of storage in the front of the console.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> Paragod, what are you rigging it with and do you have any solutions to stiffen up those fenders on coastline's trailer?


 It will most likely be a Mercury of sort I have the most access to Mercury stuff I'm still un decided if I'm going to power it or sell it . I did find a SHO for under 15K new in the crate. Fender solution put em on my trailers . NO if u have the small 2x3 steps u can take those steps off and put 2 100 inch cross members and put the fenders on them don't know if u have the big long 2 ft long steps or the small ones Im sure their is one of my trailers over at Roberts u can go stand on. They will make them much stiffer. I'm going to sell my trailer and make a new one for it I don't like the way the bunks have that big gap under the hull behind that step in the bottom. I'm going to put it on Black I beams.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

You bought it to sell it?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

It was a hard decision NOT to put a 300XS on it. Adam said the transom will hold it just fine but I'd rather have the 5 year warranty of the proxs.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I did that with the last 4 Super Cats. Worked out pretty good we are going to add a little more spice to the side of it.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

10-4, make me a deal on the trailer I can't refuse


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

cxjcherokec said:


> It was a hard decision NOT to put a 300XS on it. Adam said the transom will hold it just fine but I'd rather have the 5 year warranty of the proxs.


300XS!

Can get up to 4 years total warranty


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Unlimited power heads?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, Eric, for $4k more, can't do that


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

scb factory said:


> 300XS!
> 
> Can get up to 4 years total warranty


And never look back!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks good mine is going on black trailer with 18's waiting on the wheels.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks good Tye, they are rigging the motor today


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw your boat the other day. Looks great. I really like the look of those boats


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Why the choice on the jack plate?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Let's just say it's coming off and leave it at that


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool ! Rolling out the door!


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Still going with a sho?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

paragod said:


> Cool ! Rolling out the door!


That trailer is SICK! I should have had you build my Haynie cat trailer. :headknock


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

leadhead10 said:


> That trailer is SICK! I should have had you build my Haynie cat trailer. :headknock


 THX I like it.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Chuck is almost finished with his aluminum work. He is awaiting the flush mount rod holders to fab the back seat rest with armrests. Then it's off to Margie for the back seat cushions and then she's all mine. I opted to go ahead and do the removeable top to appease my wife.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks good ! Im going with the SHO.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Going with the 12" setback


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't wait to get behind the wheel of this thing and see how she runs with this setup. The guys at Blue Streak do great aluminum work and I think this is the first boat I've seen with a burn bar on a bubble console and it turned out pretty good. This boat is going to look great when its all done, black and tan really turned out well. We'll have all the performance numbers as soon as break in is over. We are going to get break in done in one day, a couple trips to the landcut and back and we'll be set.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Love the graphics Tye!


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Graphics*



cxjcherokec said:


> Love the graphics Tye!


X2. Awesome graphics


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

She's on her way home!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome! Looks great dude, you're gonna love it fo sho!


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*wiring*

James sent me a message that he was impressed with the rigging on the boat. He thought that the rigging was very clean and neat. Do you have any pics of the rigging?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Andrew, I don't but I'll go grab some real quick. Got 2 hr break-in done around 11am this morning so I tried for some speed. With 40 gallons fuel and just me I hit 64.9mph @ 5850rpms


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

It's definitely needs the JP lowered or a 25" shaft. Can get much WP higher than 3.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pm*

Sent PM


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

What's the word man? Do you have all the kinks worked out? She looks beautiful and quick for sure. Do you have any on the water pics?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes got everything worked out but I haven't been back to get it yet.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Got home around midnight last night so the kids didn't get to see it till this morning. My son was out there before daylight and didn't want to go to school after playing for 20 minutes.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like you got some excited fishing partners on your hands there. Boat came out great, congrats.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nothing better than excited kids, especially these days. Nice work on the boat! Enjoy.


----------



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

Great looking boat Congrats!!!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

very nice looking boat . and great job on the boat guys


----------

